# Erfahrungen mit Nalini-Klamotten



## Bebop (10. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach schlichten und vernünftigen Bike-Klamotten (Hose, Jacke, Trikot) und bin dabei auf die Nalini Produkte gestoßen.
Was gibt es über diese zu berichten?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Kettenschoner (10. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe seit letztem Jahr eine lange "Winterhose" von Nalini, welche ich bei ebay (trikotexpress) gekauft habe. Die Hose ist absolut einwandfrei, es gibt sicher besseres, aber nicht zum dem Preis (ich habe 30 Euro bezahlt).
Eine Langarm-Trikot/Jacke ERICE NALINI-PRO habe ich gerade erst ersteigert, die werde ich nächste Woche bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yossarian (10. Dezember 2006)

Ich kauf nur noch das Nalini-Zeugs.
Ist einfach gut.

Trikot, Langarm	Nalini Pro Active
Trikot, Langarm	Nalini Pro Active
Hose, kurz	Nalini Pro TH Team
Hose, kurz	Nalini Pro TH Team
Hose, lang	Nalini Pro Active
Hose, lang	Nalini Pro Active
Radjacke	Nalini Pro Active
Armlinge	Nalini Basic
Beinlinge	Nalini Basic


----------



## Nobbi68 (10. Dezember 2006)

schließe mich da uneingeschränkt an:

(mal abgesehen von Ausverkaufsschnäppchen) gibt's für den Preis gibt nix besseres.


----------



## Dumb (10. Dezember 2006)

ich hab ein Gerolsteinertrikot von Nalini und mus auch sagen gefällt mir sehr gut... zur Preisleistung kann ich nichts sagen hab ich geschenkt bekommen...


----------



## krümel72 (12. Dezember 2006)

n'Abend,
ich hab ne lange Hose von Nalini.Innen angerauht aber ohne Windstopper.
Trage sie eigentlich ganz gern.Polster ist ok.Hat damals noch 130DM gekostet.
In Anbetracht dessen das heute ne kurze Gore Hose 150Euro kostet fast schon ein Schnäppchen.

Gruß krümel72


----------



## Kettenschoner (12. Dezember 2006)

krümel72 schrieb:


> n'Abend,
> ich hab ne lange Hose von Nalini.Innen angerauht aber ohne Windstopper.
> Trage sie eigentlich ganz gern.Polster ist ok.Hat damals noch 130DM gekostet.
> In Anbetracht dessen das heute ne kurze Gore Hose 150Euro kostet fast schon ein Schnäppchen.
> ...



Genau diese Hose gibt es bei ebay immer für 30-35 Euro zu haben!


----------



## mnrx_6 (14. Dezember 2006)

Gibt's die Nalini Klamotten nur Online zu bestellen? Wenn ja, wie verhaelt es sich mit den Groessen z.B. Assos ist ja immer ne Nummer zu klein.


----------



## Ambientkatz (14. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe erfahren müssen, dass die Italiener sehr knapp schneidern, zumindest die Jacken. Ich trage sonst L, aber Nalini-Jacken muss ich grundsätzlich in XL bestellen, und das ist auch noch eng. Die Hosen gehen eigentlich so, wenn du aber sitzende Arbeit hast ;-) nimm auch lieber grösser.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. Dezember 2006)

Die Nalini Klamotten kann man auch am Gardasee kaufen, hier habe ich sie noch nirgends gesehen.


----------



## DH-Ralli (14. Dezember 2006)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Die Nalini Klamotten kann man auch am Gardasee kaufen, hier habe ich sie noch nirgends gesehen.



Dafür fährt dort auch jeder zweite mit Nalini rum 

Auch ich übrigens - ich stehe auch Nalini. Sieht gut aus, super Qualität (zumindest die Team Linie) und sehr attraktiver Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mnrx_6 (14. Dezember 2006)

Also ich weiss nicht knapp 840 km hin und das ganze wieder zurueck wegen paar Bikeklamotten zu fahren halte ich fuer etwas leicht uebertrieben, oder?  

Schade, dass man die Klamotten nicht in Dtl. kaufen kann, mich wuerde naemlich die Thermojacke Diso Var.423 und die PowerShield-Winterhose Edolo Var.400 interessieren und die Kosten ja auch nicht gerade wenig und dann die falsche Groesse bzw. Schnitt ist zu bescheiden oder das Polster ist Mist oder oder oder ...


----------



## Ambientkatz (14. Dezember 2006)

Nalini-Sachen gibts z.B. im Bobshop.


----------



## _mike_ (15. Dezember 2006)

http://www.trikotboerse24.com/

Mehr Nalaini gibt es nicht, und Versand etc. war immer einwandfrei.


----------



## Robby78 (15. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe von Nalini einen Skinsuit(Einteiler), der zwar lange Ärmel und Beine hat, jedoch für die derzeitigen Temperaturen zu dünn ist. Von der Optik und Funktion gibt es nichts Negatives.


----------



## black soul (16. Dezember 2006)

@bebob
hier in bad-württ. gibts in der nähe von hockenheim einen laden der  nalini klamotten hat.
http://www.bobshop.de 
ansonsten  viele gute sachen, aber auch teile die nix taugen. trikotexpress is ne gute adresse.


----------



## GustavS (2. Januar 2007)

Also falls Ihr mal in der Nähe von Lübeck seid, hier gibt es auch einen Nalini-Laden und der ist weniger weit weg von Sachsen als der Gardasee.
grs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (3. Januar 2007)

Also ich muss sagen das es für den Preis nix zu Meckern gibt, nur das Polster ist schnell runter wie ich finde. Ich wiege 83 kg und das Polster war nach ca 2500 km runter! Ich habe mir auch die 3/4 Hose gekauft, die allerdings von der Qualität her einen besseren eindruck macht!

Wie geschrieben, "für den Preis nix zu Meckern", aber ich würde mir keine "Basic" mehr kaufen weil 2 Kurze schon runter sind und die 3/4 auch......wie die Pro ist kann ich nicht sagen...

XzippO


----------



## Kettenschoner (3. Januar 2007)

Ich habe mir vor Weihnachten bei ebay 2 Langarmtrikots und eine "Jacke" (eher Langarmtrikot mit Windstopper) gekauft. Die Qualität ist sehr gut und alle 3 Teile habe zusammen nur knapp 100 Euro gekostet.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man für ähnliches Geld eine bessere Qualität bekommen kann.


----------



## Aion (3. Januar 2007)

hallo
ich habe mir auch eine nalini hose gekauft bei ebay von trikotexpress.
da stand winterhose.auch etwa 30 euro bezahlt.
die macht nur einen sehr duennen eindruck auf mich und hat auch keinen windstopper....kann mann die hose im winter,also auch unter 0 grad, einsetzen oder wird das ganze zu kalt?also wenn mann z.bsp. noch was drunter zieht?
hat da jemand erfahrung?
was ich nicht verstehe,wie kann mann eine winterhose mit  traegern und fussschlaufen fuer 30 euro verkaufen?und dann muss die firma und der haendler ja auch noch was verdienen?
kinderarbeit oder was?
irgendwie geht das doch gar nicht oder?

gruss
aion


----------



## Popeye34 (3. Januar 2007)

Hmmm,
die Masse drückt den Preis, die dinger werden irgendwo für 5  Hergestellt...


----------



## Tomec99 (3. Januar 2007)

Nalini Klamotten findet Ihr auch bei: www.bruegelmann.de !

Gruß, Tomec


----------



## Kettenschoner (9. Januar 2007)

Aion schrieb:


> hallo
> ich habe mir auch eine nalini hose gekauft bei ebay von trikotexpress.
> da stand winterhose.auch etwa 30 euro bezahlt.
> die macht nur einen sehr duennen eindruck auf mich und hat auch keinen windstopper....kann mann die hose im winter,also auch unter 0 grad, einsetzen oder wird das ganze zu kalt?also wenn mann z.bsp. noch was drunter zieht?
> hat da jemand erfahrung?



Kommt auf Dein Kälteempfinden an. Ich habe auch solche Hosen und fahre damit im Winter (sofern vorhanden). Bis 2-3° C fahre ich nur mit dieser Hose, wenn es kälter ist, trage ich eine lange Funktionsskiunterhose drunter. Langfristig werde ich mir wohl auch noch eine Hose mit Windstopper zulegen. Gibt's bei Trikotexpress auch, habe nur noch keine günstige erwischt.


----------



## olorin (11. Januar 2007)

quattrocult schrieb:


> Also falls Ihr mal in der Nähe von Lübeck seid, hier gibt es auch einen Nalini-Laden und der ist weniger weit weg von Sachsen als der Gardasee.
> grs


Wo denn in Lübeck?


----------



## Mountain77 (11. Januar 2007)

Trikotexpress hat bei ebay immer eine Größentabelle in den Anzeigen, hab sie bei meinen ersten Trikotkäufen leider übersehen. Die Italiener scheinen wirklich zierlich gebaut zu sein! 
Vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis sind auf jeden Fall die Trikots sehr gut, die Hoseneinsätze sind in der Basic Version nicht so das Ware.
Hab mir vorhin die Radjacke Bagar günstig bei ebay ersteigert, mal sehen was die taugt.


----------



## teuto_biker (16. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

wo ist den nun der Naliniladen in Lübeck. Fahre im Sommer für zwei Wochen in die Nähe von Lübeck und würde mich dann gerne dort mit Klamotten eindecken.

Gruß
Ralph


----------



## Bonsaidesign (16. Januar 2007)

Super Leute, danke!
Dann werde ich mal testen, denn Pearl Izumi ist zwar sau gut,
nur auch sau teuer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silencium (18. Januar 2007)

xzippo schrieb:


> Hmmm,
> die Masse drÃ¼ckt den Preis, die dinger werden irgendwo fÃ¼r 5 â¬ Hergestellt...



Also entweder hast du keine Nalini Klamotten oder du hast sie dir noch nie richtig angeschaut.
Die "Dinger" werden nÃ¤mlich in Italien hergestellt, finde ich persÃ¶nlich sehr gut. Beruhigt zu wissen das die Klamotten nicht in China, unter Missachtung aller Umweltrichtlinien, von Kindern genÃ¤ht werden.

Ich bin auch sehr zufrieden mit meinen Trikot und meiner Hose von Nalini.
Werde mir bald noch mal einen Satz zum wechseln und ein Langarmtrikot bestellen.


----------



## bikeneuling (3. Februar 2007)

kann nalini-produkte empfehlen, aaaber...

.. keine basic-sachen. wenn dann pro oder team. die basic-sachen sind doch schnell "verbraucht", da kannst du dir auch die sachen vom tchibo holen  

hab mir auch mal in einem anfall von größenwahn eine assos-hose geleistet, der mehrpreis hat sich jedoch bei mir in keinster weise ausgezahlt. sie sitzt zwar gut und das polster ist auch super, aber hab dasselbe in meiner "normalen" nalini-hose für ein drittel der kosten.


----------



## Popeye34 (4. Februar 2007)

Silencium schrieb:


> Also entweder hast du keine Nalini Klamotten oder du hast sie dir noch nie richtig angeschaut.
> Die "Dinger" werden nämlich in Italien hergestellt, finde ich persönlich sehr gut. Beruhigt zu wissen das die Klamotten nicht in China, unter Missachtung aller Umweltrichtlinien, von Kindern genäht werden.
> 
> Ich bin auch sehr zufrieden mit meinen Trikot und meiner Hose von Nalini.
> Werde mir bald noch mal einen Satz zum wechseln und ein Langarmtrikot bestellen.



Witzbold!! was ändert das an der Tatsache, das die Dinger günstig Hergestellt werden Was hat das mit dem " MADE IN ITALY" auf sich??? Nähen die dort für das dreifache als wo anders?? In welcher Scheinwelt lebst du denn? 
Ich habe meine Erfahrung/Meinung über die  BASE Line berichtet! Wenn du zufrieden mit den Teilen bist, na bitte 

KINDER & RICHTLINIEN ....


XippO


----------

